# Snow tonight



## Greg (Jan 11, 2004)

Looking at 2-4" tonight in CT. It'll stay cold all week so it'll be refreshing to have snow around...


----------



## skijay (Jan 11, 2004)

It better snow.  I have 4 snow tires I need to try out!


----------



## MichaelJ (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like a couple inches fell here (north and west of Boston).

Of course, they started plowing around 4am. Thunk. Scrape. Beep-beep-beep. Thunk. Scrape. Beep-beep-beep.


----------



## teachski (Jan 12, 2004)

The school I teach at got a 2 hour delay out of this.  It makes me laugh, that Ice event, which was actually much worse and had a lot of area schools cancelling didn't even draw a delay for us.  Sometimes it's hard to figure out!
We only had 3" in this one!  WE NEED MORE!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Jan 12, 2004)

MichaelJ said:
			
		

> Of course, they started plowing around 4am. Thunk. Scrape. Beep-beep-beep. Thunk. Scrape. Beep-beep-beep.


Oh man...same thing at my house. We got a bit over 3". I expected more after hearing all the plows.


----------



## jlangdale (Jan 12, 2004)

Not much new stuff up here.  Looks like we're going back into the deep freeze this week.


----------



## skijay (Jan 12, 2004)

By the time I got out this morning the 2 inches of snow was plowed.  I still have not got a chance to play with my snow tires!!!!  I bought these on 12/18/03 and have not got a chance to break them in.


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 12, 2004)

What brand and model snow tires?

I recently got BF Goodrich Traction T/A which are more of an all-season tire. So far so good.


----------



## skijay (Jan 12, 2004)

I purchased Cooper Discoverer Mud and Snow.  I have a hard to find 16" tire size.


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 12, 2004)

16s huh? I'm intrigued. What kind of car?


----------



## skijay (Jan 15, 2004)

JoshuaB....The snow tire equipped vehicle  is a:







The snow storm today 1/15/04 produced only about 2 inches here in northern CT.  I still can not test my snow tires!


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> I still can not test my snow tires!


You do realize the fact that you bought new snow tires is the reason we're not getting much in terms of measurable snow, right? 

Got about 2" as well last night.


----------



## teachski (Jan 15, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> skijay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm driving on tires that should be replaced!  Don't the snow gods know that?  Give me a good storm so I can see just how bad they really are!

Inch by inch it is adding up, but we NEED a good storm!


----------



## Joshua B (Jan 15, 2004)

skijay said:
			
		

> JoshuaB....The snow tire equipped vehicle  is a:



Ah a Saturn Vue--an SUV. That makes sense.


----------

